# Common Faults



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

What I`m looking for here is a centralised list of common faults from all the Forum members.
Plus how to fix them or what to challenge the dealer on and ask what is being done about it.

The idea being is that this forum is huge and anyone with a brain cell still left alive would look to see what was being said about the new TT

This list then can be used again and again when ordering so they can chase the stealers about what is being done to resolve.
If enough do it they may start to fix stuff...

Pleas no " Dont bother its not worth it comments"...even if nothing comes of it its a centralised reference for fixes..  
So I need stuff that comes up regularily, such as

*Sagging Leather Seats* - Ask dealer what is being done about it by Audi

*Rusting Hubs* - Self fix using Scotch Brite (I think thats right) and then paint with Hammerite


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

*Voice recognition on TTR disabled* - VAG.COM with dealer or someone else who can.

*Caller to your handsfree finds it difficult to hear you * - Microphone on wrong side of light header plate in roof - dealer or DIY re-fit.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sagging leather is not a problem its normal wear and tear.

Bonnet release has been redesigned due problems with it I'm told (Audi)
Spoiler early models had a recall for lub'in up and updated motor if needed.


----------



## WTM (Jun 5, 2007)

Raider said:


> What I`m looking for here is a centralised list of common faults from all the Forum members.
> Plus how to fix them or what to challenge the dealer on and ask what is being done about it.


Good idea Raider [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

*Clutch Vibrations* Seems to only affect 2.0 cars. Mild vibration when pulling away and same vibrations felt when changing down from 3rd to 2nd ie slowing down gently. Some dealers have reported this to AUK and there is talk of a fix on the way.

*Fog Lamps misting up* (sic) These have vents in them which can allow water to gain access (Washing/recent floods etc) As a result the lenses may steam up. It self rectifies, as the vents allow the condensation to escape.

*Knocking from rear Hatch* Sounds like rear suspension knocks or something knocking around in the boot. Simply adjust the bump stops to eliminate. Take care not to over adjust as the hatch will then proove difficult to close.

*Water Pouring into Boot when opening rear hatch* Simply open the tailgate halfway, hold for a couple of seconds allow water to run into the channels and not into your boot.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

No one has mentioned the 'whistle'..?

That was a hot topic when I came here, but all gone quiet now... which is nice!


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

*Squeak/rattle from doors*

Smear door/window seal with glycerine


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Issues I've had 
- indicator LEDs in offside mirror faulty and replaced. 
- Water pump making a noise, to be fixed tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## hawk29 (Dec 9, 2006)

Parcel shelf brackets fall of*F *when you look at them.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Just looked at mine and gave them a real evil stare

still on though :lol:


----------



## L1 6ARL (Aug 14, 2007)

Drivers seat leather wearing away on the bolster from getting in/out of car. After less than 2000 miles.


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Panel gap in the engine bay behind the fuse box - solution : put your thumb in it and hold on for dear life or ignore it !!!

Huge volume differences on stereo when changing between CD, FM, AM


----------



## Greg-LB (May 12, 2006)

*AUDI DEALERS*

and

Seat sag - no known fix.
Water in boot - Fix - don't open boot.
Static marks inside headlight lens - Suspect light replacement.


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

It pushes me back into the seat when I floor it in S-mode. Most uncomfortable.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

The *Mysterons circles* on the windows. Visible when the windows get steamed up. 
......waits for witty retorts :roll:


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

My last golf had strange circles on the windscreens, I always though it was the robot suction pads from the factory but your probably right it was the mysterons (what did they want with a diesel golf?)


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

I tried really, really hard to come back with a witty reply to this. I tried so hard that I gave myself a headache and a nosebleed. But, all to avail - nothing funny came out of my brain. So I gave up.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

marcusgilbert said:


> I tried really, really hard to come back with a witty reply to this. I tried so hard that I gave myself a headache and a nosebleed. But, all to avail - nothing funny came out of my brain. So I gave up.


 :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe we should change the thread to common working parts - list will be shorter.


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Hardly think that having a dealer replace a seat cover within 3 months without even being asked can ever be described as 'wear and tear'!

Seat Sagging

*Creases on seat bolsters *(lower part of the seat on the door sides - passenger and driver)

*Rattles behind stereo *(loose plastic which has now been secured)

*Rattles in passenger airvent *(more prominent on motorway trips when it can sound like something is alive inside!)

*Seatbelt clip rubbing against leather seat and creaking.* This is slightly better since the seat cover has been replaced.

Car booked in for 2 days next week to get the rattles fixed. Seat has already been done. Have been in around 3-4 times now all under warranty.

When the rattles temporarily stop, you remember what a fantastic car this is!


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

*Bonnet Catch* - failed on my car, and replaced under warranty
(i know Tosh mentioned this, but thought it'd be helpful to list)


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

Zideredup said:


> Hardly think that having a dealer replace a seat cover within 3 months without even being asked can ever be described as 'wear and tear'!
> 
> Seat Sagging
> 
> ...


Have to admit, mine does rattle a fair bit.


----------



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

This is good...keep it coming...dont forget the fixes as a reference for non dealer stuff...great for all owners. There are bound to be things that come up and fixes for them for all sorts of owners. 
Plus I`ll condense this list when we seem to have run out of problems.. (a while yet methinks)..then we have a nasty little list to attack the stealers with when they give you the. "Well take it or leave it because your gagging for this brilliant car!"attitude when ordering...


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Janitor said:


> No one has mentioned the 'whistle'..?
> 
> That was a hot topic when I came here, but all gone quiet now... which is nice!


Not too many occurances of this lately, but the dealer refuses to fix it anyway because it happens above the UK speed limit :roll: :x . Fix for the problem here though: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 1&start=20

I've certainly not heard a peep out of it since I did the fix .


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

markTT225 said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > No one has mentioned the 'whistle'..?
> ...


If anyone has any of the rubber going spare I'd be happy to pay postage and even cost towards the foam if required. I too have experienced the 'bottle top' noise a few times. It seems to depend if there is wind and what direction its coming from. :?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

cheechy said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Janitor said:
> ...


PM sent 8)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Software update for iPod volume issue - don't know if this has been resolved yet, the guy with the Silver 2.0 was dealing with it but he's changed to an S3 now


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

hawk29 said:


> Parcel shelf brackets fall of*F *when you look at them.


Had the same...both replaced

MR dempers replaced...noices during driving over bumpy roads

Turning-indicator's in the mirrors both replaced.........water between the LED's

Noisy seatbelt-lockers.... first time replaced for new ones, still the same.
Now replaced with 2008 models and the noice is gone.

Shall i go on?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

If you want a realy good and nice MK2...........wait till the 2009 model is being build (from August 2008) than for sure all these things above will be replaced are improved for better parts.

I had these problem's on several "first year" new model's......nothing new.
If you don't want it, than you should wait...2th and 3th year models are alway's the better ones.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

issue: spoiler.

fix: A bit of WD40 on the mechanism and has worked fine ever since!

Seats - Having done 12k miles in mine in a year, the seats have held up well on the whole. The alcantra didn't sag though is a pain in the arse to keep clean espec in the light grey option. fix - don't choose that colour! 

if you were to be pickie you would see that the side bolsters have begun to show signs of wear already which does seem a little premature for a car of this age!


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

sandhua1978:

Any advice as to keeping the alcantara clean? I chose light grey as well,Any tips would be a great help! I usually try to keep my cars pretty clean but you never know when a mishap might occur! Thanks


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Check out the seats on this ad:

http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501689175

click on the interior piccy and zoom etc 

Of course, there's no way of telling how conscientious the previous owner was, but that picture put me off speccing it with a different exterior colour


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

WOW, that looks pretty bad...are there any protectants that you can put on the alcantara???


----------



## iluvcupcakes (Jun 12, 2007)

Paint falling off parking sensors anyone?

I was just handwashing my car earlier today and two of the four circles dropped off  other two look a bit suspect too like they are gonna bubble and drop off in the next wash :?


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

Janitor said:


> No one has mentioned the 'whistle'..?
> 
> That was a hot topic when I came here, but all gone quiet now... which is nice!


You mean the whistle at....ahm....RELATIVELY high speeds? - yeah sounds like an aeroplane. I have that too.


----------



## Thomas the Spoiler (Aug 1, 2007)

The whistle thing was comprehensively solved. I shall try and find the thread.

Apparently it is down to gaps in foam under the rubber window seals. The fix is to insert slivers of closed cell foam into the gaps


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Thomas the Spoiler said:


> The whistle thing was comprehensively solved. I shall try and find the thread.
> 
> Apparently it is down to gaps in foam under the rubber window seals. The fix is to insert slivers of closed cell foam into the gaps


No need - just click back one page on this thread 8) It's already been posted.


----------



## tak (May 3, 2006)

Just another thing to add to your list ... more of a design flaw than a fault. Both the 3.2 and the 2.0 seem jerky when changing gears from first to second (also from second to third). OK, if you're very slow and gentle on releasing the clutch it can be reduced ... but this is a sports car and should be capable of handling rapid gear change. Not a problem for the tiptronic models.

... and while we're composing a list ... someone who was wiring the multifunction steering wheel got the up and down arrow connections (for track change) the wrong way round.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Agree, this is why i swapped the manual one for a DSG version.

Its the same in the wife's A3 - so its more of a Audi trait.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

tak said:


> ... and while we're composing a list ... someone who was wiring the multifunction steering wheel got the up and down arrow connections (for track change) the wrong way round.


Hah, glad its not just me who thinks that!


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

couldn't see this posted - but it's a long thread and I have been skimming.

creaking sound coming from behind steering wheel when on full lock at low speeds. Not sure if fix yet?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

And on the subject of things the wrong way round:
On S-Tronic in manual mode it should be pull the stick BACK to change up.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

No

push - up

pull - back (or out)


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

TommyTippee said:


> No
> 
> push - up
> 
> pull - back (or out)


Thats how mine is - and seems logical enough to me!


----------



## rossf (Jan 27, 2007)

hawk29 said:


> Parcel shelf brackets fall of*F *when you look at them.


Ditto...
First time i tried to remove parcel shelf left hand bracket snapped off. 3 weeks for the part from the factory (it's a long way to Oz). Got the car home, right bracket snapped off - 3 more weeks...you would think the dealer might have thought about ordering more tha one??!!

My other fault is remote operation of both keys died over six months (not battery) Dealer has ordered....;-(


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

mine's a july build and so far, no issues though I did notice the 'crop circles' on the windows and this forum just reminded me of it.


----------



## solidgold (Jan 14, 2007)

*Right windscreen wiper flew off*while driving. Upon checking, the first section 
of the wiper is merely clipped on to the 2nd section (attached to the car). Not sure why, but when activating the wiper during a rainy day, it flew off leaving 
the second section scrapping the windscreen with it's metal ending. Tiny scratches resulted on the windscreen.

*Remedy* : Sent back to dealer to change new set of wipers. Got a good polisher to get rid of the scratch marks on windscreen. 
*
Caution* : While washing your car, do meddle too much with the wipers. It may detach the clasp fasteners without any notice and cause problems while 
driving. Luckily, I did not get into an accident while driving.


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Sagging leather is not a problem its normal wear and tear.


Not had mine long, but I tend to agree with this.


----------



## Tomuchtoless (May 12, 2007)

modernTT said:


> WOW, that looks pretty bad...are there any protectants that you can put on the alcantara???


I got light grey alacantra and have no problem with it. Just do not wear that brand new dark jeans on that long distance trip you're planning next weekend and you'll be fine. The colour on that seat in the ad was more likely a result from something more accidental.. let's say coffee..


----------



## hmatos (Oct 25, 2007)

Roadster, automatic convertible top -- the automatic boot cover on the drivers' side (US) does not always close automatically while opening the top (you have to tap it). Dealer has no idea, replaced motor, still have same issue.

iPod Interface Volume -- much lower than other sources -- dealer has no idea.


----------



## Burrell (Oct 1, 2006)

CD drive mechanism jammed in Concert head unit, the dealers have a service bulletin for this, replacement units with redeisgned mechanism are on back order.

Climate control turns off reverting back to manual mode, new control unit required, and guess what its on back order as well.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

* Sqeaky brakes.....

* CD "error" intermittently appearing

* Remote locking device thingy sometimes doesn't unlock the drivers door


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> *Water Pouring into Boot when opening rear hatch* Simply open the tailgate halfway, hold for a couple of seconds allow water to run into the channels and not into your boot.


I wish the problem could be alleviated so easily. When I hold mine approximately horizontal the water flows into the boot from the sides near the bottom.
If it really can be alleviated in heavy rain I'd love to learn how. [smiley=book2.gif]

*Water from the wash wipe ends up in the wrong places*:
35-55mph - drifts off windscreen all over the offside door window :evil:
0-25mph - sprays onto rear window :evil:


----------



## Burrell (Oct 1, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> * CD "error" intermittently appearing


This is what I had, its now eaten my CD and won't give it back or play it, CD Error is now a permanent feature of my radio.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

ricka said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Sagging leather is not a problem its normal wear and tear.
> ...


 :?: :idea:


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Burrell said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > * CD "error" intermittently appearing
> ...


Yeah, this used to happen to me nearly every time I went for a drive. Don't know if it was the CDr's I use or what.

But doesn't happen anymore, since I realised it only happened if I turned the ignition off while still in CD mode, the next time I used the car it would jam.

So now I always switch to Radio just before I park up.

I also managed to learn how to get a jammed CD out, by wriggling another CD in the slot in a certain way.

But as I said I don't have the problem now, however I might ask to have the issue addressed when the car goes in for a service.

On another note, to protect my side bolsters a bit more when entering and exiting the car, I slide the seat back to give myself a bit more room to manouver, I hardly touch the bolster at all.

But I am the guy who sits on a red towel whenever I wear jeans in the car and clean and condition my leather quite regularly, so I may be a bit over the top, however I'd like to see anyone elses fine nappa seats who look as good as mine after 15,000km


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

conneem said:


> On another note, to protect my side bolsters a bit more when entering and exiting the car, I slide the seat back to give myself a bit more room to manouver, I hardly touch the bolster at all.


I don't move the seat conneem... but I do support my weight and 'climb over' the bolster as not to flatten it though!


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Janitor said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> > On another note, to protect my side bolsters a bit more when entering and exiting the car, I slide the seat back to give myself a bit more room to manouver, I hardly touch the bolster at all.
> ...


That does make it easier to get in and out of the car, if only my passengers would see it that way


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry if these are already there but I did not want to have to read through all the sagging seats comments....

Service Bulletin 970703

3.2L Both Electrical and Cooling risk - reroute engine wiring harness

Service Bulletin 350701

S-Tronic - delay when accellerating

Service Bulletin 340702

S-Tronic - when selecting D, R or S, gear indicator flashes and car will not accelerate.

These three are known faults (in addition to the items I listed in this thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=99331&highlight= my reference site charges for the details, but as these are technical bulletins, the assumption is that Audi have also sorted the fix for it.


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

Burrell said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > * CD "error" intermittently appearing
> ...


thats ridiculous, this is a 25-35k car, not a Vauxhall Corsa.......Audi should have fixed this rather than you having to remember to turn the radio on before taking the keys out :evil:


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

1. Squeaky brakes, pads replaced under warranty but sometimes noise comes back. This is the only "serious" issue.

2. Condensation seen ONCE in left headlights after washing the exterior (but I have Xenons)

3. Playing LOUD music roof up, I occasionally hear some rattle from the passenger side. I have not worked out if it's the seat belt lower tag, or the moving plastic flap that covers the roof mechanism when it's down. Or maybe the missus slamming the door a few times 

4. Side windows get very dirty if opened and closed on a wet or humid day (e.g. paying motorway toll)

5. Aging leather - but then when I drive the thing I revert back to young kid, so there you go 8)


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Merl said:


> thats ridiculous, this is a 25-35k car, not a Vauxhall Corsa.......Audi should have fixed this rather than you having to remember to turn the radio on before taking the keys out :evil:


Yeh, but even the Corsa can benefit from some sound pimping...


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't like the look of the rear lights.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Wipes not coming on when you start the car even through the wipes are set to on when I switched the engine off the night before (if that makes any sense :? )


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

PATT said:


> Wipes not coming on when you start the car even through the wipes are set to on when I switched the engine off the night before (if that makes any sense :? )


Yep - that's expected behaviour. Even if you have set the wipers to the "auto" position (I presume you've got the auto/sensors pack?), when you turn the key off the wipers would not be in auto mode when you next start the car. You'll need to move it to off and the back to auto again to get auto-wipers the next day.

Same goes for full beam - if you put the full beam on and the turn the engine off, the next time you start the car the stalk will be in the full beam position but only dipped lights will come on.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> PATT said:
> 
> 
> > Wipes not coming on when you start the car even through the wipes are set to on when I switched the engine off the night before (if that makes any sense :? )
> ...


I've noticed this and don't have any Auto/Sensors pack, unless its a standard fit. I did think it was by design though.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm happy with the Microsoft explanation - if it doesn't work as you'd expect, it's not a fault but an undocumented and unpublicised value-adding feature!


----------



## balders (Sep 11, 2006)

andyc83 said:


> PATT said:
> 
> 
> > Wipes not coming on when you start the car even through the wipes are set to on when I switched the engine off the night before (if that makes any sense :? )
> ...


I found that when starting the car after leaving wipers on auto, then if it's wet the wipers come on once I get to about 5 mph.

Balders.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

sane eric said:


> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> > PATT said:
> ...


I'm sure it's by design to do this, I think there's something about it in the manual for my MINI.
Reason being if you wake up in the morning to a screen full of snow or ice, you don't want them automatically going off and maybe damaging them.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

> Wipes not coming on


That's the Edinburgh term for Wipers of course 

And I don't have the auto pack either.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> Yep - that's expected behaviour. Even if you have set the wipers to the "auto" position (I presume you've got the auto/sensors pack?), when you turn the key off the wipers would not be in auto mode when you next start the car. You'll need to move it to off and the back to auto again to get auto-wipers the next day.
> 
> Same goes for full beam - if you put the full beam on and the turn the engine off, the next time you start the car the stalk will be in the full beam position but only dipped lights will come on.


Cant' say about the full beams, but I leave my wipers in auto mode all the time...and they come on as soon as it starts to rain....which in Belgium is pretty much most of the time.


----------



## ginger69 (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine squeezes the toothpaste from the wrong end......


----------

